

Ask HN: Who is a hacker anyways in today's context? - Legend

It has almost been 1 year since I starting reading HN and must say I absolutely love it. From time to time, I have read diverse articles on the topic of "hacker".<p>I am really itching to ask the question here so that the experts can take a shot at it. Is learning a bunch of new technologies enough to make someone a hacker? Does randomly pulling in a git code base and modifying it make one a hacker? And the biggest doubt I have: Does a CS degree automatically qualify someone as a hacker?<p>Not sure if anyone shares my opinion: I just don't get the same heroic feeling I use to get when I used to hear the word "hacker" a decade ago. Any thoughts on this? Who is a hacker anyways in today's context?
======
codeonfire
A deluded person who defines their self worth by having uncommon knowledge of
computer technology. There are countless of these people. So, asking the
question of who is a hacker is like asking who is a super hero. Why do I say
deluded? Most people who fit this category don't understand that the knowledge
is only uncommon in their small universe as there are whole industries which
built the technologies they 'hack.'

------
xorglorb
Hackers are not defined by a degree, skill or field. Hackers are defined by a
thirst for knowledge and a motivation to improve or manipulate the world
around them.

